# Why you need a CPL



## B0wT3ch (Sep 11, 2009)

Hey everyone I was wondering what was your response when the gun board asked you why you need a CPL, I am just curious of the different answer the community has given


----------



## GuT_PiLe (Aug 2, 2006)

With michigan being a "shall issue" state.... you no longer need to get in front of a board and have a "reason" or the letters of recommendation from friends.

Basically, if your not a felon, not mentally ill, not been convicted of domestic violence ,and 21yrs or older, by law they have to issue you a license.


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

I personally wasn't asked, I had to read statements into a recorded microphone and that was it, less than 2 mins in and out.


----------



## banneryear03 (Feb 6, 2008)

GuT_PiLe said:


> With michigan being a "shall issue" state.... you no longer need to get in front of a board and have a "reason" or the letters of recommendation from friends.
> 
> Basically, if your not a felon, not mentally ill, not been convicted of domestic violence ,and 21yrs or older, by law they have to issue you a license.


 I thought there is a pretty long list of misdemenors for witch you have to wait 3 and possibly 8 years? Banner


----------



## FishinJoe (Dec 8, 2003)

banneryear03 said:


> I thought there is a pretty long list of misdemenors for witch you have to wait 3 and possibly 8 years? Banner


It is quite a few years I got arrested for something that I wasn't even charged with and for that reason they denied me. Make sure you have everything inline before you go or it is a $300 mistake.

Joe


----------



## Silver Panner (Apr 15, 2009)

Yup, same here. I could have challeged it but a lawyer friend that I had look at it said to just wait another year instead of risking the $100 or so that it was to appeal it. He didnt really understand why it was denied so he wasnt sure he could get it overturned.


----------



## tallbear (May 18, 2005)

FishinJoe said:


> It is quite a few years I got arrested for something that I wasn't even charged with and for that reason they denied me. Make sure you have everything inline before you go or it is a $300 mistake.
> 
> Joe


Did you go before the board with proof and explain it?


----------



## tallbear (May 18, 2005)

Silver Panner said:


> Yup, same here. I could have challeged it but a lawyer friend that I had look at it said to just wait another year instead of risking the $100 or so that it was to appeal it. He didnt really understand why it was denied so he wasnt sure he could get it overturned.


If you win in court, the county pays ALL the cost, including your lawyer fees. It's in the law.


----------



## tallbear (May 18, 2005)

GuT_PiLe said:


> With michigan being a "shall issue" state.... *you no longer need to get in front of a board* and have a "reason" or the letters of recommendation from friends.
> 
> Basically, if your not a felon, not mentally ill, not been convicted of domestic violence ,and 21yrs or older, by law they have to issue you a license.



Some counties are requiring all to appear before them. Nothing in the law says they can't.


----------



## B0wT3ch (Sep 11, 2009)

Interesting thanks for the info guys,

Below is the misemeanors you cant have

*Have not been convicted of one of the following misdemeanors in the 8 years immediately preceding the date of application:*

Failing to stop when involved in a personal injury accident, MCL 257.617a
Operating while intoxicated, second offense, MCL 257.625(9)(b)
Drunk driving, commercial vehicle, MCL 257.625m(4)
Reckless driving, MCL 257.626
RI-012 (02/2009)
MICHIGAN STATE POLICE
Statistical Records Division2
Driving while license suspended or revoked, second or subsequent offense, MCL 257.904
Operating aircraft while under the influence of intoxicating liquor or a controlled substance with prior conviction, MCL 259.185
Hindering or obstructing certain persons performing official weights and measures duties, MCL 290.629
Hindering, obstructing, assaulting, or committing bodily injury upon director or authorized representative, MCL 290.650
Operating an ORV under the influence of intoxicating liquor or a controlled substance, second or subsequent offense, MCL 324.81134(5)-(6)
Operating a snowmobile under the influence of intoxicating liquor or a controlled substance, second or subsequent offense, MCL 324.82127 punishable under section MCL 324.82128(1)(b) or (c)
Operating a vessel under the influence of intoxicating liquor or a controlled substance, second or subsequent offense, MCL 324.80176 punishable under MCL 324.80177(1)(b)
Possessing a controlled substance, controlled substance analogue, or prescription form, MCL 333.7403
Operating a locomotive under the influence of intoxicating liquor or a controlled substance, or while visibly impaired, MCL 462.353(4)
Displaying sexually explicit matter to minors, MCL 722.677
Assault or domestic assault, MCL 750.81
Aggravated assault or aggravated domestic assault, MCL 750.81a
Breaking and entering or entering without breaking, MCL 750.115
Fourth-degree child abuse, MCL 750.136b
Accosting, enticing, or soliciting a child for immoral purposes, MCL 750.145a
Vulnerable adult abuse, MCL 750.145n
Solicitation to commit a felony, MCL 750.157b
Impersonating a peace officer or medical examiner, MCL 750.215
Illegal sale of a firearm or ammunition, MCL 750.223
Illegal use or sale of a self-defense spray, MCL 750.224d
Sale or possession of a switchblade, MCL 750.226a
Improper transportation of a loaded firearm, MCL 750.227c
Failure to have a pistol inspected, MCL 750.228
Accepting a pistol in pawn, MCL 750.229
Failure to register the purchase of a firearm or a firearm component, MCL 750.232
Improperly obtaining a pistol, making a false statement on an application to purchase a pistol, or using false identification to purchase a pistol, MCL 750.232a
Intentionally aiming a firearm without malice, MCL 750.233
Intentionally discharging a firearm aimed without malice, MCL 750.234
Possessing a firearm on prohibited premises, MCL 750.234d
Brandishing a firearm in public, MCL 750.234e
Possession of a firearm by an individual less than 18 years of age, MCL 750.234f
Intentionally discharging a firearm aimed without malice causing injury, MCL 750.235
Parent of a monor who possessed a firearm in a weapon-free school zone, MCL 750.235a
Setting a spring gun or other device, MCL 750.236
Possessing a firearm while under the influence of intoxicating liquor or a drug, MCL 750.237
Weapon-free school zone violation, MCL 750.237a
Indecent exposure, MCL 750.335a
Stalking, MCL 750.411h
Fourth-degree criminal sexual conduct, MCL 750.520e
Reckless, careless, or negligent use of a firearm resulting in injury or death, MCL 752.861
Careless, reckless, or negligent use of a firearm resulting in property damage, MCL 752.862
RI-012 (02/2009)
MICHIGAN STATE POLICE
Statistical Records Division3
Reckless discharge of a firearm, MCL 752.863a
Note: The applicant must not have violated a law of the United States, another state, or a local unit of government of this state or another state substantially corresponding to a violation described above.

*Have not been convicted of one of the following misdemeanors in the 3 years immediately preceding the date of application:*
Operating under the influence, MCL 257.625
Refusal of commercial vehicle operator to submit to a chemical test, MCL 257.625a
Ignition interlock device reporting violation, MCL 257.625k
Circumventing an ignition interlocking device, MCL 257.625l
Operating a commercial vehicle with alcohol content, MCL 257.625m(3)
Operating an aircraft under the influence, MCL 259.185
Operating an ORV under the influence, MCL 324.81134
Operating an ORV while visibly impaired, MCL 324.81135
Operating a snowmobile under the influence, MCL 324.82127
Controlled substances, MCL 333.7401 to 333.7461
Operating a locomotive under the influence, MCL 462.353(3)
Disorderly person, MCL 750.167
Embezzlement, MCL 750.174
False pretenses with intent to defraud, MCL 750.218
Larceny, MCL 750.356
Second-degree retail fraud, MCL 750.356d
Larceny, vacant building, MCL 750.359
Larceny, by conversion, MCL 750.36
Larceny, defrauding lessor, MCL 750.362a
Malicious destruction of property, MCL 750.377a
Malicious destruction of real property, MCL 750.380
Receiving stolen property, MCL 750.535
Malicious use of telephones, MCL 750.540e
Note: The applicant must not have violated a law of the United States, another state, or a local unit of government of this state or another state substantially corresponding to a violation described above


----------



## tallbear (May 18, 2005)

B0wT3ch said:


> Hey everyone I was wondering what was your response when the gun board asked you why you need a CPL, I am just curious of the different answer the community has given


One answer was "because a cop is to heavy to carry on my back". I don't suggest using that one. 

Just tell them " to protect myself and family". They're looking for someone to come off as a "bad guy" by saying "so I can shoot somebody" or something similar so they can deny the permit.


----------



## Gil Martin (Jan 18, 2003)

You do not need a gun until you need one very badly. I wanted to have a gun available if the need ever arose. All the best...
Gil


----------



## willy05 (Nov 19, 2005)

In Macomb county you still have to appear in front of a gun board, and they do ask you a couple questions. As long as you meet the criteria you will not be denied. Still have to appear in front of the board to recieve your CPL.


----------



## Nick Adams (Mar 10, 2005)

B0wT3ch said:


> Operating a locomotive under the influence of intoxicating liquor or a controlled substance, or while visibly impaired, MCL 462.353(4)


Damn. Got me on a technicality again. Like anyone even thinks about attempting to operate a locomotive when they're sober.

-na


----------



## kbb3358 (Feb 24, 2005)

Had to hand deliver paperwork to County offices and get finger printed at jail. That's it. Took about 4-6 weeks and received in the mail.


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

B0wT3ch said:


> Malicious use of telephones, MCL 750.540e


Interesting. I'll bet you could still take out a cell phone contract if you'd been convicted of this but they won't let you have a cpl? If you illegally discharged a pistol, would they ban you from using a phone?


----------



## MelSell (Mar 26, 2008)

Self defense sir.


----------



## Mich. Buck Wacker (Nov 10, 2005)

I live in Lenawee co. and got my cpl within a year of when they first passed the law in mich. and did not have to go before a gun board. I have a co-worker that has a cpl also and dont believe he went before a board either. I didn't have to answer any questions whatsoever as to why I was obtaining one.


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

I got mine before the Right to Carry law passed. I live in Macomb County* so it was possible to get one without having political connections. I told them to be able to protect myself and my family. I dropped off my renewal paperwork and the new permit came in the mail.

Carl Marlinga- the only Democrat that could count on my vote.

John


----------



## Flyhack (Jul 12, 2009)

You know you just can't have any fun anymore. 

I was just thinking about a CPL. Then I remembered the few handguns I have that used to be my Dad's that just happen to be permitted in my Mom's name except for one that her last husband (jerk now in a nursing home) permitted in his name that she got in the divorce, but really belonged to my Dad(deceased). Then I read this...

Failure to have a pistol inspected, MCL 750.228
Failure to register the purchase of a firearm or a firearm component, MCL 750.232
Improperly obtaining a pistol MCL 750.232a

I need to get this taken care of first. What do you think? Just walk into the LEO den and tell the truth or should I do something else?


----------

